# S: Taming loud fiber!



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Well when I saw this fiber on eBay, i knew it was visually loud...but I went ahead and bought it anyway. And when I opened the box, the fiber overwhelmed with its color shock! Did I really buy this?

Aha, let's give fractal spinning a try! Wow, I can now see knitting something out of this. Let me spin up the other 4 Oz's and I'll put it up for sale.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

Looking good. Don't really understand the reference of fractal spinning yet, but you did it right. It would be neat to see what others would come up with with the same fluff.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Magicnymph said:


> Looking good. Don't really understand the reference of fractal spinning yet, but you did it right.


Google 'fractal spinning Knitty spin' for a good article, plus just googling fractal spinning, a lot of good info will pop up.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Personally.....I LOVE color.....the brighter the better. You should see my shoes. They are the DAWGS in the Z style and paintbrush color! Love 'em!! I always get comments on them.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Amazing how roving ends up looking and yours looks great! I love the colors.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I love colors to. Your yarn is amazing. So what are you going to make with it.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

mama879 said:


> I love colors to. Your yarn is amazing. So what are you going to make with it.


Humm, I'm just spinning for the fun of it all right now. Once I finished the second skein, they will be for sell. I was thinking this yarn would make a kicky hat and mitten set, or maybe felted slippers, or how about a felted bag?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

What did you ply it with. A felted bag would be pretty but thinking it would dull the color a bit. No slippers to pretty.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Sometimes it's just lovely looking at the yarn. Don't need to make anything - just admire the colors. Your yarn falls into that catagory. Beautiful!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

mama879 said:


> What did you ply it with. A felted bag would be pretty but thinking it would dull the color a bit. No slippers to pretty.


Plyed with itself. But how cheerful those slippers would be on a dark, cold morning!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

It looks great. I think it would make a great looking hat or scarf.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

It is magical! BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

I never would have expected that result. Beautiful.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

The colors are amazing together.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

DanielS said:


> I never would have expected that result. Beautiful.


Me either! I figured if nothing else it would be good practice...which was why I pushed it ahead of all the other fibers. It fun to learn and see what can happen with fractal spinning! Way cool!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow! Your yarn is just gorgeous!

Hazel


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

You created a really fun yarn!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm loving it. I love lots of color.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Fractal spinning is my favourite method to spin. What I love is seeing a braid turn into something completely different to what you envisaged


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Your yarn is beautiful. I was thinking of doing my current spinning as fractal but I think my yarn might be too tame. It is called cappuccino and is lovely, rich shades of brown. I'll do some googling before I decide. What do you think?


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

amoamarone said:


> Your yarn is beautiful. I was thinking of doing my current spinning as fractal but I think my yarn might be too tame. It is called cappuccino and is lovely, rich shades of brown. I'll do some googling before I decide. What do you think?


That'll make a nice fractal , very subtle


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

amoamarone said:


> Your yarn is beautiful. I was thinking of doing my current spinning as fractal but I think my yarn might be too tame. It is called cappuccino and is lovely, rich shades of brown. I'll do some googling before I decide. What do you think?


Those colors are just beautiful shades of brown.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

amoamarone said:


> I was thinking of doing my current spinning as fractal but I think my yarn might be too tame. It is called cappuccino and is lovely, rich shades of brown. I'll do some googling before I decide. What do you think?


I think that it will be lovely subtle and amazing! I think that fractal spinning is not for loud colors and such... There is enough contrast that it will work.

I am going to to , on my list to spin, blue blended with white, first the deep blue, then blend with 25% white, then again with 25% white, then white only. So the deep blue, then two steps down each with a 25% blend of white, then just white and fractal spin that.
:sm22: :sm06: :sm10:


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Of course I googled it! Wow, I love how I keep learning about new things with spinning and weaving from this forum! I saw spinners doing this at the fiber festival, but I didn't realize what their result was going to be. Thank you for sharing. I love the yarn you ended up with, too!


----------



## Diane Oakley (Jun 2, 2015)

I just love the yarn. Well done!


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

You did a great job with your spinning, very happy yarn!


----------

